# Audi 100 parts



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Well.....my buddy took out my 100 last night. Took a corner too fast and ended up in the ditch. I'm not very pleased at the moment as I have a '80 Scirocco that I really don't want to drive in the salt and snow for the remainder of the winter, but I may be forced to. Anyway, point is, this car still has some great parts. Flawless black leather interior, fog-lights, 1 euro headlight (other is smashed







) , gauge cluster.....etc. Should I bother parting the car out or just sell it to a U pull it? I know Sciroccos are hard to come by and we take any parts we can get, but I know Audis are more plentyful and am not too sure of the demand. Any info would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 parts (Nataku)*

Get another 100 and used the damaged one as a parts car for yourself? Or perhaps rebuild your car? Depends on the amount of damage, of course.


----------



## vag_crazy (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Audi 100 parts (PerL)*

how big is the damage? because you can replace the hole front end it only uses like 5 different parts, was the chassis damaged? if so, it is better for you to get another 100 and use your car as a parts source.










_Modified by vag_crazy at 10:06 AM 3/7/2007_


----------

